# Thank you gift for a therapist?



## Catastrophizer (Aug 23, 2010)

...


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Besides just telling him directly perhaps something to symbolize your happiness? Idk.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

A nice hand made/drawn card in which you write your honest reasons for being so grateful to him? It would be nice but not really like a gift as such, so it steps around that. People in these situations don't really want gifts as much as the sentiment of thanks, I think.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I think it should be something that he can out in his office . Maybe a well written card or showing your appreciation?


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Something like a plaque seems a bit over the top. I think it has the potential to make him uncomfortable it's not really a situation you want to put yourself in.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah it's a thankless job. I am constantly e-mailing my therapist (typically when I am feeling like ****) it kinda feels bad because the communication is always one way.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

firstly i'll say I think its very sweet of you to think of offering your therapist a gift  gratitude goes a long way and enriches many lives.

Maybe a hamper? with all kinds of goodies in it? My dad is a GP and comes home with heaps of boxes of chocolates.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

What about a framed photo of you on your graduation. . . 
and just write some words of thanks at the bottom, so he knows how much he's helped you better yourself.

Honestly, I think he will be grateful for any gift, even if it's just a phone call of thanks, that's a gift in its own right. It's the meaning that's the most important, so make sure you get it across, make your words golden!


----------



## Lassitude (Feb 28, 2013)

Firstly, what a beautiful gesture - you sound like a wonderful person 

I would say choosing a nice, simple card with a kind, heart-felt message inside

and, budget permitting, (and taking into account he's a therapist) perhaps : 

* A nice ballpoint pen (not too expensive, but mid range, that comes in a nice presentation box)

* A bottle of mid-range wine (most people men? usually prefer red as it goes well with meat?) with some ribbon around the bottle neck

* A nice box of chocolates (a good standby)

* If you've noticed he wears a shirt that requires cufflinks, you could buy a pair of sterling silver cufflinks online (they're not too expensive)

* A nice Moleskine A5 Size Notebook / Journal / with a handwritten small note on the inside cover thanking him for helping you achieve your goal

And / or a framed photo of you at graduation in full garb - probably the best gift of all 

Congratulations !!


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

A card is a good idea. And to write down why you are so thankfull. I think he would really like to read that. It's his job to help people, so knowing he really helped you would be a good gift. And maybe something like chocolat or other sweets.


----------

